# Fact or Fiction...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's time for another one of these and this could be related to any of your draft related needs with the lottery being less than 6 days away. 

My question is in regards to Greg Monroe, who was considered a consensus top five pick in 2009. Do you think in 2010 that Greg Monroe will be in the top five? Currently Draftexpress has him ranked 11th in terms of the prospects.

Fact or Fiction.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll say fact because I love Monroe's game. He seems to have a real feel for scoring the ball and a great nose for the ball. 

Fact or Fiction: 
Nick Calathes will be picked in the 1st round.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll say fact for the '09 draft but if he returns to school he will need to get Florida to the tourney to go in the 1st round next year IMO.



Fact/Fiction


Derrick Favors is the #1 pick in the 2010 draft


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tough one, but I say fiction ... John Wall is going to be the No. 1 pick when it's all said and done.

F/F: This draft class is better than the 2006 edition


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill say on par. 2006 had guys like Brandon Roy (2nd Team All-NBA), Rudy Gay, Bargnani, Aldridge - but not a lot of quality depth. I'm not sure if there's guys id consider as All-NBA worthy here yet (obviously), but depth wise it should be better.

Fact or Fiction - Brandon Jennings will be the best PG of this draft.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fiction, Rubio and Flynn will both be better IMO. 



Fact/Fiction:



Kemba Walker is the 2nd PG selected behind John Wall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a fact, simply because all the other PG's that could challenge him decided to turn pro.

Fact or Fiction, Terrence Williams is never going to be a consistent jump shooter.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fact, I just don't see him ever being a consistently good shooter. 



Fact/Fiction:


Luke Harangody goes undrafted


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fiction, I think someone will take a flyer in the 2nd round in the hope he'll be a Millsap type.

F/F - Stephen Curry will be a bust


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Fiction, I think someone will take a flyer in the 2nd round in the hope he'll be a Millsap type.
> 
> F/F - Stephen Curry will be a bust


It really depends on what the consensus expectations are for him, but I'll say fiction. I think he'll have a place in the NBA for many years to come as maybe a quality 6th man, but I dont think he'll be a star. If your thinking he's gonna be a perrenial star in this league, then i'll say bust. He can maybe be a Barbosa type of scorer, though.

F/F. Blake Griffin will win Rookie of the Year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> It really depends on what the consensus expectations are for him, but I'll say fiction. I think he'll have a place in the NBA for many years to come as maybe a quality 6th man, but I dont think he'll be a star. If your thinking he's gonna be a perrenial star in this league, then i'll say bust. He can maybe be a Barbosa type of scorer, though.
> 
> F/F. Blake Griffin will win Rookie of the Year.


Fiction is he winds up with the Clippers or Wolves. Fact if he goes anywhere else.

F/F: Hasheem Thabeet will be a better NBA player than Sam Dalembert.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Fiction is he winds up with the Clippers or Wolves. Fact if he goes anywhere else.
> 
> F/F: Hasheem Thabeet will be a better NBA player than Sam Dalembert.


Fact. Thabeet has better size and probably a hell of a better bball IQ than Dalembert.

F/F: Brandon Jennings busts into a Sebastian Telfair-type of player while Tyreke Evans reaches OJ Mayo-type potential all-star level.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Vermillion said:


> Fact. Thabeet has better size and probably a hell of a better bball IQ than Dalembert.
> 
> F/F: Brandon Jennings busts into a Sebastian Telfair-type of player while Tyreke Evans reaches OJ Mayo-type potential all-star level.


Fiction! Jennings will not bounce around as much as Telfair and has already shown the ability to take on a role at a young age. Evans will not be the scorer Mayo is, but will contribute in many stat areas.

Fact/Fiction

Chase Budinger will have a better career than College teammate Jordan Hill?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Chase Budinger will have a better career than College teammate Jordan Hill?


Fact, or at least he better. I'm so tired of hearing about how good Budinger is going to be as a pro. Dude was in college for what seemed like 10 years and each year I had to hear this crud.

Fact/Fiction: As stated by DX, MJ will waste yet another first round pick on a former Tarheel/a guy who had a great college career but will be a mediocre (at best) pro (ie Tyler Hansblowp)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fact just because it would be stupid to put it past him. 


F/F


This draft will have less than 2 all-stars


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's fiction. 

I think Griffin, Teague, Flynn, Clark and Derozen all have the ability to put together all-star seasons. Careers? I'm not gonna go that far, but seasons yup.

F/F - 9 point guards will be taken in the first round?

Rubio, Curry, Jennings, Lawson, Flynn, Maynor, Holiday, Teague, Holliday, Mills, Curtis Jerrells, Aaron Jackson, AJ Price, Toney Douglas


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Fiction. There are too many big bindlestiffs in this draft for nine PGs to go in the first round. F/F, Portland will invest two of their 17 second round picks on Jrue Holiday & Dionte Christmas so that they can start the Christmas Holiday backcourt on their NBDL team?

OK, OK. A real one, F/F, BJ Mullens will become a better NBA player than Patrick Patterson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fiction Patterson's game is much more mature and he seems more coachable. Thats actually a tricky question, but I feel Patterson is in the Horford mold, a guy who can anchor the defense from the 4 spot. Mullens is a wild card, he's hard to read.

Fact or Fiction: B. Griffin will not be the ROTY


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fiction, don't see anyone coming particulary close.

F/F: Jeff Teague has sleeper potential.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fact. He has a chance to be a really good PG down the line, and I think at worst he becomes a solid starter over time. 


F/F DeJuan Blair falls below pick 25 or possibly even the 2nd round.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Fiction. He has too much game even with all the red flags around him (long term injury potential, undersized, possibile weight issues)

F/F: Steph Curry will be a bust by being picked as high as 5


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Fact: Hes not a all-star level PG imo

F/F Ty Lawson will make an all rookie NBA team


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fiction I think Jennings, Curry, Flynn, Rubio will all battle for those two pg spots.

F/F Harangody gets taken in the first round


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Fiction To much of a reach, some think he'll go undrafted


F/F Ricky Rubio will be a starting PG from day 1


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> F/F Harangody gets taken in the first round


Harangody is coming back to Notre Dame. 




o.iatlhawksfan said:


> F/F Ricky Rubio will be a starting PG from day 1


Fact. Especially if he ends up in Memphis, OKC, or Sacto. 



F/F Ty Lawson is the next PG selected after Rubio


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Fiction 
Its gonna be Jennings or Flynn (curry if you count him a PG)

F/F:
Griffin, Harden, Thabeet, Rubio will be the first 4 players taken(not necessirily in that order)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fact. Only played I could see sneaking in that group is maybe Brandon Jennings if Sacramento takes him. 



F/F Someone drafted outside the first 5 picks will win the ROY


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fiction because Griffin is almost a lock.

F/F: Jrue Holiday is going to be an All-Star ten years from now.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

HB said:


> Fiction I think Jennings, Curry, Flynn, Rubio will all battle for those two pg spots.


They don't consider positions for rookie teams though. But I agree with "Fiction".

On-topic: Fact, I really like Holiday and think he'll be better than Westbrook when it's all said and done.

F/F Holiday's stock has risen (or will rise) to the point that he'll be taken within the first five picks of the draft (similar to Westbrook's, ironicall), while Jordan Hill drops to ten and beyond (like Brook Lopez).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fiction, don't think Hill will fall out of the Top 10 as he is one of the better big men prospects in the draft.

F/F: AJ Price will get drafted and make a roster right away.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

croco said:


> Fiction, don't think Hill will fall out of the Top 10 as he is one of the better big men prospects in the draft.
> 
> F/F: AJ Price will get drafted and make a roster right away.


Fact. He's a solid enough player to warrant a late second round pick.

Fact or fiction, Jodie Meeks is the sleeper of the draft.


----------

